# Minimum temperature for Sulcata outdoors?



## KoopaNGoomba (Jun 11, 2013)

Our summer so far has been rainy and cold, too cold for our little sulcata to have spent much time outside. What should the temps be for the big guy at the minimum? What's the minimum temp his dog house should be at during the day? He goes back indoors at night or if it is windy or completely unpleasant outside.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 11, 2013)

You say "little sulcata" then "big guy" so I'm confused by your question.

What size is the sulcata your question pertains to? Knowing this will help you get accurate answers 

(I just noticed your user name, so I'm thinking you have 2 sullies..and on my phone app I can't see signatures if you have it stated there)

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## KoopaNGoomba (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh! I'm dumb. Totally wasn't clear. You're right, I do have two sullies in my care. My "little guy" is barely six inches... the "big guy" is about 20lbs and 16" long.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2013)

Where are you?

I keep my night boxes at 80-85 during winter since they can't warm up as much during the day. And I set them at 70-75 over summer.

My climate is petty mild and dry. If you live somewhere cold and rainy, you might need a more involved set up than me with basking spots for cold days.


----------

